# Python fehlerhaft? Portage gehimmelt? glibc Problem?

## magicteddy

Moin,

seit heute:

```
tux ~ # emerge -av portage

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 28, in <module>

    import portage

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 77, in <module>

    from portage_manifest import Manifest

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_manifest.py", line 10, in <module>

    from portage_checksum import *

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_checksum.py", line 70, in <module>

    results = commands.getstatusoutput(PRELINK_BINARY+" --version > /dev/null 2>&1")

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/commands.py", line 53, in getstatusoutput

    pipe = os.popen('{ ' + cmd + '; } 2>&1', 'r')

OSError: [Errno 38] Function not implemented

```

Das waren die letzten Pakete:

```
1228814446: Started emerge on: Dec 09, 2008 10:20:46

1228814446:  *** emerge  sync

1228814446:  === sync

1228814446: >>> Starting rsync with rsync://193.218.127.252/gentoo-portage

1228814521: === Sync completed with rsync://193.218.127.252/gentoo-portage

1228814620:  *** terminating.

1228814631: Started emerge on: Dec 09, 2008 10:23:51

1228814631:  *** emerge --newuse --deep --ask --update --verbose world

1228814667:  >>> emerge (1 of 6) sys-libs/timezone-data-2008i to /

1228814667:  === (1 of 6) Cleaning (sys-libs/timezone-data-2008i::/var/portage/sys-libs/timezone-data/timezone-data-2008i.ebuild)

1228814667:  === (1 of 6) Compiling/Merging (sys-libs/timezone-data-2008i::/var/portage/sys-libs/timezone-data/timezone-data-2008i.ebuild)

1228814700:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-libs/timezone-data

1228814700: === Unmerging... (sys-libs/timezone-data-2008g-r1)

1228814704:  >>> unmerge success: sys-libs/timezone-data-2008g-r1

1228814704:  === (1 of 6) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-libs/timezone-data-2008i::/var/portage/sys-libs/timezone-data/timezone-data-2008i.ebuild)

1228814704:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 6) sys-libs/timezone-data-2008i to /

1228814704:  >>> emerge (2 of 6) dev-java/java-config-1.3.7-r1 to /

1228814704:  === (2 of 6) Cleaning (dev-java/java-config-1.3.7-r1::/var/portage/dev-java/java-config/java-config-1.3.7-r1.ebuild)

1228814704:  === (2 of 6) Compiling/Merging (dev-java/java-config-1.3.7-r1::/var/portage/dev-java/java-config/java-config-1.3.7-r1.ebuild)

1228814718:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-java/java-config

1228814718: === Unmerging... (dev-java/java-config-1.3.7)

1228814726:  >>> unmerge success: dev-java/java-config-1.3.7

1228814726:  === (2 of 6) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-java/java-config-1.3.7-r1::/var/portage/dev-java/java-config/java-config-1.3.7-r1.ebuild)

1228814726:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 6) dev-java/java-config-1.3.7-r1 to /

1228814726:  >>> emerge (3 of 6) app-admin/eselect-1.0.11-r1 to /

1228814726:  === (3 of 6) Cleaning (app-admin/eselect-1.0.11-r1::/var/portage/app-admin/eselect/eselect-1.0.11-r1.ebuild)

1228814727:  === (3 of 6) Compiling/Merging (app-admin/eselect-1.0.11-r1::/var/portage/app-admin/eselect/eselect-1.0.11-r1.ebuild)

1228814739:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-admin/eselect

1228814739: === Unmerging... (app-admin/eselect-1.0.10)

1228814741:  >>> unmerge success: app-admin/eselect-1.0.10

1228814741:  === (3 of 6) Post-Build Cleaning (app-admin/eselect-1.0.11-r1::/var/portage/app-admin/eselect/eselect-1.0.11-r1.ebuild)

1228814741:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 6) app-admin/eselect-1.0.11-r1 to /

1228814741:  >>> emerge (4 of 6) x11-terms/xterm-237 to /

1228814741:  === (4 of 6) Cleaning (x11-terms/xterm-237::/var/portage/x11-terms/xterm/xterm-237.ebuild)

1228814741:  === (4 of 6) Compiling/Merging (x11-terms/xterm-237::/var/portage/x11-terms/xterm/xterm-237.ebuild)

1228814777:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-terms/xterm

1228814777: === Unmerging... (x11-terms/xterm-235)

1228814780:  >>> unmerge success: x11-terms/xterm-235

1228814780:  === (4 of 6) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-terms/xterm-237::/var/portage/x11-terms/xterm/xterm-237.ebuild)

1228814780:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 6) x11-terms/xterm-237 to /

1228814780:  >>> emerge (5 of 6) sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201 to /

1228814780:  === (5 of 6) Cleaning (sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201::/var/portage/sys-libs/glibc/glibc-2.9_p20081201.ebuild)

1228814780:  === (5 of 6) Compiling/Merging (sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201::/var/portage/sys-libs/glibc/glibc-2.9_p20081201.ebuild)

1228816323:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-libs/glibc

1228816323: === Unmerging... (sys-libs/glibc-2.8_p20080602)

1228816328:  >>> unmerge success: sys-libs/glibc-2.8_p20080602

1228816328:  === (5 of 6) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201::/var/portage/sys-libs/glibc/glibc-2.9_p20081201.ebuild)

1228816328:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 6) sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201 to /

1228816328:  >>> emerge (6 of 6) net-print/cups-1.3.9-r1 to /

1228816328:  === (6 of 6) Cleaning (net-print/cups-1.3.9-r1::/var/portage/net-print/cups/cups-1.3.9-r1.ebuild)

1228816328:  === (6 of 6) Compiling/Merging (net-print/cups-1.3.9-r1::/var/portage/net-print/cups/cups-1.3.9-r1.ebuild)

1228816443:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: net-print/cups

1228816443: === Unmerging... (net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2)

1228816446:  >>> unmerge success: net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2

1228816446:  === (6 of 6) Post-Build Cleaning (net-print/cups-1.3.9-r1::/var/portage/net-print/cups/cups-1.3.9-r1.ebuild)

1228816446:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 6) net-print/cups-1.3.9-r1 to /

1228816446:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1228816447:  *** exiting successfully.

1228816454:  *** terminating.

```

 emerge --info gibts leider nicht, da 

```
tux ~ # emerge --info

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 28, in <module>

    import portage

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 77, in <module>

    from portage_manifest import Manifest

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_manifest.py", line 10, in <module>

    from portage_checksum import *

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_checksum.py", line 70, in <module>

    results = commands.getstatusoutput(PRELINK_BINARY+" --version > /dev/null 2>&1")

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/commands.py", line 53, in getstatusoutput

    pipe = os.popen('{ ' + cmd + '; } 2>&1', 'r')

OSError: [Errno 38] Function not implemented

```

 nichts sinnvolles rauskommt.

Linux tux 2.6.27-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Nov 18 00:48:01 CET 2008 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual Core Processor BE-2350 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Python 2.5.2 (r252:60911, Dec  9 2008, 12:32:35) [GCC 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)] on linux2 Python manuell neu installiert hat nichts geändert.

sys-apps/portage   Installed versions:  2.1.4.5(22:07:45 10.10.2008)(-build -doc -epydoc -linguas_pl -selinux)

Wo liegt das Problem? Habt Ihr einen Ahnung?

-andreas

----------

## mv

Es ist ein glibc bug.

----------

## michel7

sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc17 funktioniert mit glibc-2.9_p20081201

----------

## mv

 *michel7 wrote:*   

> sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc17 funktioniert mit glibc-2.9_p20081201

 

Kann ich bestätigen - ich habe bislang noch keine Regression Bugs mit glibc-2.9. Trotzdem gibt es schon einen Regression bug tracker: Bislang ein segfault mit sci-physics/root, ein DNS-Problem mit "unsauber" antwortenden Providern, und eben das besagte Problem mit Python: Wer eine nicht-hardmasked Version von portage benutzt hat, ist ... gekniffen. Naja in dem früher erwähnten Bug wird immerhin ein Patch angegeben, der zum Upgrade vermutlich reicht.

----------

## magicteddy

Moin,

die im Bug genannten Patches habe es bei mir absolut nicht gebracht. Irgendwann war ich so angepieselt das ich einfach Stage4 Archiv eingespielt habe.

-teddy

----------

## l3u

Ich hab hier glibc-2.6.1 und portage-2.2_rc17 laufen uns alles funktioniert …

----------

## aZZe

 *magicteddy wrote:*   

> Moin,
> 
> seit heute:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Ist es möglich das System im Nachhinein zu reparieren?

----------

## Vortex375

Also, in dem von mv verlinkten Bug-Report steht eine Reparatur-Anleitung drin:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I had the same problem.
> 
> This is how I came around:
> ...

 

----------

